# 2016.. Lightnings, VIpers, Hornets and AWACS



## davechng (Jan 29, 2016)

We have another spectacular Fri here in KNFW ( JRB Ft worth)....... greeted with lots of F35 , F16 , F18 and some heavies visitors from Oklahoma.

Full detail report and more pictures please click below:
http://airwingspotter.com/1-15-spotting-in-nas-ft-worth-jrb/

Enjoy!

DaveC
www.airwingspotter.com


----------



## Click (Jan 29, 2016)

Beautiful series, Dave.


----------

